# My Plecostamous



## caliguy78 (Mar 18, 2008)

My plecostamous was about 3 months old and he developed a long clean strand of what I am assuming is waste. I removed the strand with a fish net. About 2 days later he died. In the 3 months I had him, he never had anything hanging from him so I thought it was odd. All of my water levels were good. He was about 3" in a 14 gallon tank with 2 dalmations and 2 mickey mousy platys. I am not about to replace him because I learned that my tank is too small for an adult plecostamous. I am just curious about what I experienced.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've read that clear stringy poop can indicate internal parasites, which is very possible.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ She's right. That's a sign of parasites. It isn't definite, but if any of the other fish demonstrate the same, you need to pursue an anti-parasitic treatment, unfortunately. I see poo monitoring in your future.


----------



## fishgills101 (Oct 11, 2008)

can someone tell me how to help my pleco? it just started going to top of the tank it isn't sucking anymore and i think the two small goldfish have been messing with me. I have quarentened it but don't know what else to do?


----------

